# Which is the Best speakers in 2.1?



## shreeux (Sep 28, 2012)

I am living in chennai, India..I like to buy 2.1 speakers for playing video games and watching movies in my PC..Plz suggest the best one below 3,000...and below 5,000 category...

My system configuration is..

Intel Pentium Dual Core 820 Processor 2.80GHz
Intel D101ggc MotherBoard,LGA 775 Socket with 4 Sata Port..
1.5GB RAM=(1+512)
SEAGATE 80GB IDE HARD DISK
SEAGATE Barracuda 500GB 7200.12 SATA HARD DISK
AMD Radeon HD 6670 Graphics Card
IBALL 400W SMPS..


----------



## acewin (Sep 28, 2012)

Speakers Price List India: Computer-accessories: Flipkart.com
I hope one of our audio freak reply you back, I do not have much idea which may be the best.
but this is very good Buy Altec Lansing Speaker | Altec Lansing Octane 7 VS4621 Speaker


----------



## gameranand (Sep 29, 2012)

Look for logitech speakers also. I don't exactly remember the model number right now.

You should had asked this question in audio section.


----------



## acewin (Sep 29, 2012)

F&D A-520 2.1 Multimedia Speakers | Speaker | Flipkart.com
Creative SBS A335 2.1 Multimedia Speakers | Speaker | Flipkart.com


----------



## Reloaded (Sep 29, 2012)

creative are best for speakers . avoid chinise goods


----------



## gameranand (Sep 30, 2012)

@ Reloded
Fenda isn't just a random company. Have you even used them before commenting ?? They are actually good and offers great VFM.


----------



## Arnab boss (Oct 2, 2012)

u can also opt for ediffer speakers ....good build and clarity....


----------

